# Topics > Projects >  BabyX, virtual infant prototype, Laboratory for Animate Technologies, Auckland Bioengineering Institute, Auckland, New Zealand

## Airicist

Laboratory for Animate Technologies

BabyX on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

BabyX v3.0 Interactive Simulation
June 2, 2014




> BabyX is an experimental computer generated psychobiological simulation of an infant which learns and interacts in real time.
> 
> BabyX integrates realistic facial simulation with computational neuroscience models of neural systems involved in interactive behaviour and learning.

----------


## Airicist

BabyX First Words
August 15, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Baby X world showcase coming to TEDxAuckland 2013 

 Published on Jul 15, 2013




> The future of Artificial Intelligence...The Baby X showcase at TEDxAuckland will be a unique opportunity for TEDx attendees to interact with the installation, and the first time Baby X has been seen anywhere in the world. The showcase installation is the result of a collaboration between Augusto and Mark Sagar's laboratory for Animate technologies with the support of NZTE.

----------


## Airicist

Auckland Face Simulator

Published on May 28, 2015




> The Auckland Face Simulator is being developed to cost effectively create extremely realistic and precisely controllable models of the human face and its expressive dynamics for Psychology research and advanced human computer interaction (HCI). The faces can also be precisely controlled by individual muscle movements. Speech can be driven by real or computer generated voices.
> 
> Like BabyX the faces are autonomously animated and can see and hear.

----------


## Airicist

This freaky baby could be the future of AI. Watch it in action 

Published on Mar 23, 2016




> Mar. 23 -- Mark Sagar started his career by building medical simulations of body parts. He took those skills and went into CGI, most famously for movies including Avatar, King Kong, and others. Now he's combining his skills and building an entire brain and responsive face on a computer in order to map human consciousness.

----------

